# helmet goggle help?



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

would white goggles go good with a black or graphite smith holt helmet?


----------



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

or what about a white helmet with white goggles?would i look better then the black or graphit color with white goggles


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Whatever you wanna rock dude. I personally would go with the black helmet and white goggles..but thats just me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

X2 i would go with the Black and white googgles.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a white helmet and white goggles. I also have some gray goggles. I really like going white helmet, white goggles and white UA hood.


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I have a white helmet and white goggles. I also have some gray goggles. I really like going white helmet, white goggles and white UA hood.


qft on the white/white

I have a black UA hood though.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

just ordered the black UA hood online!
I actually like black helmet and black goggles.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Rip and Ship said:


> qft on the white/white
> 
> I have a black UA hood though.


I have a black one as well, but I haven't worn it with my new white stuff yet. Maybe I should. :thumbsup:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Matte Black - shell is black, earpieces are black, straps are black
Matte Graphite - shell is dark grey, earpieces are black, straps are white


----------

